# Accessible bench backrests at lockers



## ADAguy (May 5, 2016)

Designer wants to locate accessible benches immediately in front of and attached to accessible lockers and use face of accessible lockers as backrests for accessible benches vs using walls or attached backrests to benches. (This would block the opening of the doors).

Term back support is not defined prescriptively in ADA only size of bench.

Comments please

Tried to attach a photo but it won't let me.


----------



## jar546 (May 5, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Designer wants to locate accessible benches immediately in front of and attached to accessible lockers and use face of accessible lockers as backrests for accessible benches vs using walls or attached backrests to benches. (This would block the opening of the doors).
> 
> Term back support is not defined prescriptively in ADA only size of bench.
> 
> ...


Working on that now.  You are a Sawhorse so that should be automatic.


----------



## jar546 (May 5, 2016)

OK try it now please


----------



## Builder Bob (May 5, 2016)

TEST upload worked fine here


----------



## ADAguy (May 5, 2016)




----------



## ADAguy (May 5, 2016)

Thank you, works now.


----------



## ADAguy (May 5, 2016)

Also, nice improvements to site, clear and well organized. Thank you


----------



## mark handler (May 5, 2016)

For accessible lockers IMHO will not work. you will impact others, you need to slide over or "get up" to access what is in the locker


----------



## steveray (May 6, 2016)

Obstructed reach at least....


----------



## BayPointArchitect (May 6, 2016)

Locker rooms are congested for both the disabled and the Olympic athlete.  Maybe we need a separate 10' x 10' room with one locker in each corner serving a potential group of four wheel chairs at any given time.  Or we can all practice saying, "Excuse me, don't mean to get in your way.  Please let me grab my gym bag out of that locker next to yours and I will then move over there to get dressed.  Thank you."

That works for me anyway.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 6, 2016)

The only question that I might have is in regards to wheel chair accessible (reach) vs, the non-approachable wheel chair accessible. what percentages are required to be what percentage --- if the design is consistent so that accessible or the other classification of the public are treated equally..... I don't see a problem.


----------



## Timo (May 12, 2016)

Code officials here cited us for the same reason:  Reach range to back of locker will not comply if you have an accessible-size bench in front of it.  We had to move the benches around the corner.


----------

